# Banged A 6ft5/195cm Pro Female Basketball Player (Pic)



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Jun 20, 2020)

While I am aware I made a thread recently on going MGTOW, the opportunity came to me to have sexual intercourse with this special specimen of a human being.

As a 6ft8 kickboxer, most birds I banged were under 170cm and this was my first tall girl above 190cm, I did bang a few around the 184cm mark. 

Only thing I did not really like is that her hands are bigger than mine, which made my dick look even smaller than it already is LOL. (it isn't small, but in comparison to my body it is)

PM for pics, afraid of d0xxing.


----------



## didntreadlol (Jun 20, 2020)

Didnt read manlet


----------



## Mr.cope (Jun 20, 2020)

Larp


----------



## Ocelot (Jun 20, 2020)

Mogged by 6'10 @didntreadlol


----------



## Deleted member 7027 (Jun 20, 2020)

Did she have big ass


----------



## Patrick Baitman (Jun 20, 2020)

PM pics or larp


----------



## Incoming (Jun 20, 2020)

pm i wanna see this marvel


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Jun 20, 2020)

slavcelchinceljawcel said:


> Did she have big ass



normal but imo her body was good enough, not a lanklet.


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Jun 20, 2020)

PM boyo


----------



## PeaceAndLove (Jun 20, 2020)

lol d0xxed mutt rat pic found of op and his 190cm girl


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Jun 20, 2020)

nice


----------



## Pretty (Jun 20, 2020)

Pm me pics nig


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jun 20, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> While I am aware I made a thread recently on going MGTOW, the opportunity came to me to have sexual intercourse with this special specimen of a human being.
> 
> As a 6ft8 kickboxer, most birds I banged were under 170cm and this was my first tall girl above 190cm, I did bang a few around the 184cm mark.
> 
> ...


Lekker ouwe!

Pm pics btw


----------



## killer400 (Jun 20, 2020)

how did you meet


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Jun 20, 2020)

Pm


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jun 20, 2020)

Women above 5'9 are disgusting


----------



## Deleted member 6095 (Jun 20, 2020)

PM pics. I want a 6' wife tbh ngl. need to know how it looks lol


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jun 20, 2020)

Breed giants ASAP


----------



## KrissKross (Jun 20, 2020)

You are a LARPing cuck, shut the fuck up


----------



## Over (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Chadelite (Jun 20, 2020)

bruh 6'8 gigachad still even if i was you she would be too tall for me


----------



## Hades (Jun 20, 2020)

PM pics


----------



## MentalistKebab (Jun 20, 2020)

PM or larp, Plus how many 6'5 girls exist anyway ?


----------



## Deleted member 5583 (Jun 20, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> PM or larp, Plus how many 6'5 girls exist anyway ?


Ask @Simone Nobili


----------



## MentalistKebab (Jun 20, 2020)

sithlord69 said:


> Ask @Simone Nobili


He gets heightmogged by girls in flip flops while while being 6'3 and wearing 3 inch lifts


----------



## Tyronecell (Jun 20, 2020)

Larps me


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Jun 20, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> bruh 6'8 gigachad still even if i was you she would be too tall for me



Not gonna lie she is a bit too tall for me as well


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Jun 20, 2020)

pm pics bro


----------



## Deleted member 649 (Jun 20, 2020)

Pm pics


----------



## Pillarman (Jun 20, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> Only thing I did not really like is that her hands are bigger than mine, which made my dick look even smaller than it already is LOL. (it isn't small, but in comparison to my body it is)


how big are your hands? what's the length from wristline


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jun 20, 2020)

PM.


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Jun 20, 2020)

pm me fotos


----------



## Terminator2009 (Jun 20, 2020)

pm bro


----------



## Hero of the Imperium (Jun 20, 2020)

Pm thx


----------



## Bewusst (Jun 20, 2020)

Pm erect dick pics


----------



## Deleted member 7033 (Jun 20, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> While I am aware I made a thread recently on going MGTOW, the opportunity came to me to have sexual intercourse with this special specimen of a human being.
> 
> As a 6ft8 kickboxer, most birds I banged were under 170cm and this was my first tall girl above 190cm, I did bang a few around the 184cm mark.
> 
> ...


pm pics or didn't happen


----------



## maxmendietta (Jun 20, 2020)

stupid thread. i will hire mercenaries to extract your spinal discs so u end up 4'10 manlet.


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Jun 20, 2020)

Incoming said:


> pm i wanna see this marvel


Holy shit nice AVI.


----------



## Beetlejuice (Jun 20, 2020)

pm


----------



## Jagged0 (Jun 20, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> While I am aware I made a thread recently on going MGTOW, the opportunity came to me to have sexual intercourse with this special specimen of a human being.
> 
> As a 6ft8 kickboxer, most birds I banged were under 170cm and this was my first tall girl above 190cm, I did bang a few around the 184cm mark.
> 
> ...


Pm Pm Pm Pm Pm Pm Pm PM


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (Jun 20, 2020)

imagine watching attack on titans having sex


----------



## Melo95 (Jun 20, 2020)

Even the only 7 footer I know has only 188cm tall chick. This would maybe be a better size for him imo


----------



## Deleted member 2157 (Jun 20, 2020)

Pm pics. Make a giraffe nation with genetic back problems.


----------



## Pantherus (Jun 20, 2020)

that’s my wife you bastard


----------



## Mateusz74 (Jun 20, 2020)

Pics or larp


----------



## Arkantos (Jun 20, 2020)

Mateusz74 said:


> larp


----------



## Limbo (Jun 20, 2020)

Pm


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (Jun 20, 2020)

Limbo said:


> Pm


----------



## BigNigga69 (Jun 20, 2020)

Huh? And you are 6'8" yourself? Shouldn't you be banging girls at least 4-5 in shorter than you? Anyway PM pics of both you and her, I'm confused.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Primmi (Jun 20, 2020)

Pm pics in way to curious


----------



## Alexanderr (Jun 20, 2020)

Patrick Baitman said:


> PM pics or larp


----------



## Arkantos (Jun 20, 2020)

PM pics or


----------



## Nero (Jun 20, 2020)

Pm or it didn’t happen


----------



## Melo95 (Jun 21, 2020)

BigNigga69 said:


> Huh? And you are 6'8" yourself? Shouldn't you be banging girls at least 4-5 in shorter than you? Anyway PM pics of both you and her, I'm confused.


Since when are there rules like that?


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jun 21, 2020)

PM me the pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Deleted member 6095 (Jun 21, 2020)

He never pmed me the absolute larpage tbh


----------



## Melo95 (Jun 21, 2020)

Didn't larp. He pmed me. She's definitely very tall you can tell


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jun 21, 2020)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Breed giants ASAP


Yeah, OP.
Don't be selfish, do it for the children! Weeding any form of manletism in your bloodline, FOR centuries to come. Would be true stroyt, if you 2 breed.








British couple on track to having world's tallest family after arrival of twins


Keisha and Wilco van Kleef-Bolton, who are 6ft5in and 7ft respectively, now count adorable twin sons Gabriel and Ezra as part of their rapidly growing family




www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## KrissKross (Jun 21, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> Yeah, OP.
> Don't be selfish, do it for the children! Weeding any form of manletism in your bloodline, FOR centuries to come. Would be true stroyt, if you 2 breed.
> 
> 
> ...


Extremely based


----------



## BigNigga69 (Jun 21, 2020)

Melo95 said:


> Since when are there rules like that?


Ever since you t levels went above 200, you should've been going for women shorter than you. Does it not feel fun to dominate women? Dude, I'm not even as tall as you and still I make sure to only fuck girls at least 3 inches shorter than me. Wouldn't it feel fucking weird fucking a girl almost as tall as you?


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Jun 21, 2020)

BigNigga69 said:


> Ever since you t levels went above 200, you should've been going for women shorter than you. Does it not feel fun to dominate women? Dude, I'm not even as tall as you and still I make sure to only fuck girls at least 3 inches shorter than me. Wouldn't it feel fucking weird fucking a girl almost as tall as you?



Cope
o
p
e

Dominating a woman happens mentally and height does not exist in bed. 

Just last night I had her legs behind her neck. Felt dominant enough for me.


----------



## Incoming (Jun 21, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> Cope
> o
> p
> e
> ...


Pm the pics man


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jun 21, 2020)

Tales from the talls


----------



## Zdeweilx (Jun 21, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> While I am aware I made a thread recently on going MGTOW, the opportunity came to me to have sexual intercourse with this special specimen of a human being.
> 
> As a 6ft8 kickboxer, most birds I banged were under 170cm and this was my first tall girl above 190cm, I did bang a few around the 184cm mark.
> 
> ...


Pm bro


----------



## Melo95 (Jun 21, 2020)

BigNigga69 said:


> Ever since you t levels went above 200, you should've been going for women shorter than you. Does it not feel fun to dominate women? Dude, I'm not even as tall as you and still I make sure to only fuck girls at least 3 inches shorter than me. Wouldn't it feel fucking weird fucking a girl almost as tall as you?


Dude come on. This is a mental thing. You should be feeling ok and secure in yourself if you're fucking and dominating a girl 3 inches SHORTER than you. 3 inches is a good difference in height still. How's this weird and who tf thinks this is weird? I'm still taller and more importantly, more robust and stronger where I could easily destroy her if I had to


----------



## GorgeousDevil (Jun 21, 2020)

PM ass pics please.

So how was it to have sex? Is it true what they say that girls get mad if you touch the glory hole?


----------



## isis420deathgrips (Jun 21, 2020)

Pm bro


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Jun 21, 2020)

isis420deathgrips said:


> Pm bro


Posts1Reputation0


----------



## CursedOne (Jun 21, 2020)

nigga, wanna pm me pics


----------



## LastGerman (Jun 21, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> Tales from the talls



I will kill myself @rightfulcel


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jun 21, 2020)

Pics


----------



## Pretty (Jun 21, 2020)

Nigga pm me pics


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Jun 21, 2020)

why is this shit thread getting bumped so much


----------



## RAITEIII (Jun 21, 2020)

Only chad


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Jun 21, 2020)

Pm


----------



## mitodrake (Jun 21, 2020)

pm bro


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Jun 21, 2020)

give me those pics boyo


----------



## italian2001 (Jun 21, 2020)

You should stop reading feminine romance books tbh ngl


----------



## aestheticallypleasin (Jun 21, 2020)

*show me please @6ft8InTheNetherlands 
@6ft8InTheNetherlands 
@6ft8InTheNetherlands *


----------



## Wizard32 (Jun 21, 2020)

PM me pics


----------



## BigNigga69 (Jun 22, 2020)

Melo95 said:


> Dude come on. This is a mental thing. You should be feeling ok and secure in yourself if you're fucking and dominating a girl 3 inches SHORTER than you. 3 inches is a good difference in height still. How's this weird and who tf thinks this is weird? I'm still taller and more importantly, more robust and stronger where I could easily destroy her if I had to


Yes, 3 inches difference is enough, but not ideal. I thought it was lower difference, I misread, my bad. Of course you must be secure, but secure is not enough. You should have the will and desire to skullfuck the girl, as well as a knowledge that she couldn't stop you if she wanted.


----------



## BigNigga69 (Jun 22, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> Cope
> o
> p
> e
> ...


What are you on about? You first say dominating a woman happens wmentally not in bed. The you say you tapped her in bed and felt dominant. Yeah I misread, for a sec I read 6ft6 and was confused, but yes there is 3in difference. Domination is also physical. It is always fun to crush a soft, weak whore.


----------



## Justttt (Jun 22, 2020)

pm tbh


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Jun 22, 2020)

Incoming said:


> pm i wanna see _*this *__*captain *_marvel _*10 times in a row*_


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Jun 22, 2020)

BigNigga69 said:


> What are you on about? You first say dominating a woman happens wmentally not in bed. The you say you tapped her in bed and felt dominant. Yeah I misread, for a sec I read 6ft6 and was confused, but yes there is 3in difference. Domination is also physical. It is always fun to crush a soft, weak whore.



Lol I said it because you said you prefer to be much bigger than her just to get the feeling you are dominating someone, I say that I don't need that because of the way I handle things


----------



## BigNigga69 (Jun 22, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> Lol I said it because you said you prefer to be much bigger than her just to get the feeling you are dominating someone, I say that I don't need that because of the way I handle things


How would it be to handle a girl at that size even? Are you framelet? What's your weight? Vert? Bench? Squat?


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Jun 22, 2020)

BigNigga69 said:


> How would it be to handle a girl at that size even? Are you framelet? What's your weight? Vert? Bench? Squat?



I am muscular and strong enough. No framelet. (Well maybe now due to 4 months no gym because of the wuhan flu)


----------



## BigNigga69 (Jun 22, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> I am muscular and strong enough. No framelet. (Well maybe now due to 4 months no gym because of the wuhan flu)


Weight? Or you don't have scale at home? I am 6'1 and 75 (still lean because I can just do sprints and play basketball outside)


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Jun 22, 2020)

BigNigga69 said:


> Weight? Or you don't have scale at home? I am 6'1 and 75 (still lean because I can just do sprints and play basketball outside)



Normally around 112 KG at 204CM.


----------



## BigNigga69 (Jun 22, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> Normally around 112 KG at 204CM.


Oh so still pretty good, keep it up man, hope you find some giraffe foid to breed so your sons can also have your slayer height.


----------



## Jagged0 (Jun 22, 2020)

@6ft8InTheNetherlands pm boyo


----------



## Truecel14 (Jun 22, 2020)

Has anyone received any messages?

Pm me bro


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jun 22, 2020)

To Add.

How pathetic. This actually is:
1. Dudes wanting to see what woman someother (random) dude fucked.
2. Dude wanting to show what woman he fucked to random dudes.


----------



## poloralf (Jun 22, 2020)

You should focus on the giant women niche, you could potentially bang them all since their dating pool is extremely small. hang around female basketball teams and online groups for tall women


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Jun 22, 2020)

You don’t even mention this behemoths PSL, fucking lol. I guess congrats.


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Jun 25, 2020)

Any future potential male offspring would likely be in the 7ft range. The height calculators predict 6'9 - 6'10 but would likely to be higher tbh. Could produce some future NBA stars if you LTR her.


----------



## Chadelite (Jun 25, 2020)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> Any future potential male offspring would likely be in the 7ft range. The height calculators predict 6'9 - 6'10 but would likely to be higher tbh. Could produce some future NBA stars if you LTR her.


pump and dump


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jun 25, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> To Add.
> 
> How pathetic. This actually is:
> 1. Dudes wanting to see what woman someother (random) dude fucked.
> 2. Dude wanting to show what woman he fucked to random dudes.


Why is it sad? If your mate tells you about some girl he fucked last weekend wouldn't your first instinct be to ask for a picture of her?


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Jun 25, 2020)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> Any future potential male offspring would likely be in the 7ft range. The height calculators predict 6'9 - 6'10 but would likely to be higher tbh. Could produce some future NBA stars if you LTR her.



Lol LTR? I banged her within 1 hr of meeting.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jun 25, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> Why is it sad? If your mate tells you about some girl he fucked last weekend wouldn't your first instinct be to ask for a picture of her?


True that, if mate. Publicly though and with (semI) randoms on a forum, I dunno. I don't like that concept. Myabe to much moral faggotery from my part.


----------



## Descartes (Jun 27, 2020)

At 195 she is no longer a female


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Jun 27, 2020)

Pm


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jun 27, 2020)

That’s jokes


----------



## obhmwtsg (Jun 28, 2020)

pm


----------



## DharkDC (Jun 28, 2020)

pm pics or larp


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jun 28, 2020)

OP never PM'd me the pics. I hereby confirm that


----------



## Forever8 (Jul 2, 2020)

Did you do anything with her huge feet?


----------



## MentalistKebab (Jul 2, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> OP never PM'd me the pics. I hereby confirm that
> 
> View attachment 480043


Well I only got a pic from behind so you are not missing too much


----------



## SeiGun (Jul 2, 2020)

the pic doesnt show her face


----------



## spark (Jul 2, 2020)

PM


----------



## Victordobado (Jul 11, 2020)

Pm pics bro


----------



## Rochefort6 (Jul 11, 2020)

Lol that sounds like wife material, superior offspring chad


----------



## DharkDC (Jul 11, 2020)

It was a larp, no one got the pics


----------



## BradAniston (Jul 11, 2020)

Pm me that shit bro


----------



## John McCormick (Jul 11, 2020)

not gonna lie, tall women are my weakness. Even though I'm a manlet at 5'9", tall girls are fine as fuck. Especially if they have nice pair of tits and ass that goes with it along with the face.


----------



## rolloftape (Jul 14, 2020)

When I get heightmogged irl by female it makes me want to choke them to death literally


----------

